# How to make Bootable Pen Drive



## verma76 (Dec 24, 2007)

*I have a Transcend/2GB Pen Drive.

I want to make it bootable for windows98 & windows xp (so that a command prompt may come with CD drive support), and I have no idea about it.

Please help me to make it bootable.*


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*This* link tells you how to boot Windows form a USB flash drive. You will need a Windows XP installation CD.


----------



## nikhiljha (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Transcend/2GB Pen Drive.

I want to make it bootable Pendrive for windows xp , and I have no idea about it.

Please help me to make it bootable Pendrive


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Follow the instructions in the link I posted earlier..

As long as your PC is capable of booting from a USB flash drive and you have a Windows XP CD, you'll be fine.


----------

